# NZ Products in Dubai?



## L&P (May 23, 2012)

Hi all, I've just moved to Dubai from NZ. Quite homesick at the mo and was wondering if anyone knows where I can get any kiwi products (preferably junk food )?


----------



## OmaRapati (May 23, 2012)

There's not too much unfortunately! What I wouldn't give for a V and a mince and cheese pie right now!

Lime Tree Cafe is owned by Kiwi's - feels like a cafe back home - they're in Jumeirah, Media City and at Ibn Battuta.

Find someone who works crew for Emirates and bribe them to bring back some Pineapple Lumps!


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

Haha funny. At least we get all the good NZ beef cuts here though! It looks like most of the beef/lamb is from NZ/OZ 

Husband and I just moved to Dubai about a month ago. Have you met many kiwis here?

Yea I got told about Lime Tree Cafe. Tried their carrot cake. Yum! 

We haven't had any cravings for junk food as yet. Let me know if you find them!


----------



## OmaRapati (May 23, 2012)

The UK has great Kiwi shops, and V is sold at all corner stores now - any time someone goes there now I make sure they bring back goodies!


----------



## L&P (May 23, 2012)

I have taken your advice and have comissioned a mate who's passing by over in the next few days to bring some over! Pineapple lumps aplenty!  Haven't met any kiwis yet unfortunately, though, I met a few angry aussies hehe.


----------

